

Pólya conjecture - eru
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C3%B3lya_conjecture

======
yan
While on topic of Polya, his book 'How to solve it' is considered a classic on
the topic of problem solving <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It>

------
dtf
_"How I need a drink, alcoholic of course, after the heavy chapters involving
quantum mechanics."_

I've never heard this before, but I'll never forget it now. There are some
more great Pólya quotes on his Wikipedia page:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Pólya>

~~~
lucifer
"Mathematics is the cheapest science. Unlike physics or chemistry, it does not
require any expensive equipment."

Its probably the most expensive intellectual endeavor known to man (assuming
you place a premium value on your time and life.)

------
praptak
A mere 906150257? I'm disappointed. Therefore:

Praptak's conjecture: every honest, non-tricky conjecture about natural
numbers (that is false) has a counterexample not greater than 10^9.

~~~
eru
So I guess Riemann's hypothesis must be true.

------
jibiki
Reminds me of this problem:

Given a set of consecutive natural numbers, must one be coprime to all the
others?

~~~
andreyf
Did you mean s/must/can/ ? No?

~~~
ekiru
Are you saying that the answer to the question is "No."? How is that true?

Consider the set: {3, 4, 5}. 3 is coprime to both 4 and 5. Am I
misunderstanding the question?

~~~
eru
But is that always be the case for all sequences?

